# Is the job market that bad?



## spiritbear928 (Jul 16, 2012)

I keep hearing how bad the job market in the UK is. I also hear the same thing in the US where I am and yet have had no trouble (despite a layoff) getting and keeping jobs. There is a feeling of any day could be my last day but thats commonplace in the US due to at will employment. Hopefully the UK has more job security in that way. So it sounds like its the great depression over there but I am curious as to how it really compares to the US. Maybe someone out there has looked for jobs in both countries and could directly compare. In the US, housing is outrageous yet dropping in value. Some people are out of work for years but most I know have jobs and get new ones if they lose them. I am trying to get a feel for is it real bad in the UK or is it bad like the US is bad right now and if you are persistent and skilled you can actually get jobs. Any thoughts?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I doubt its any better here in the Uk than the US, but I dont know what its like there. We're lead to believe by the media that the US is in "recovery mode" and all is well????

There is little job security here, there is a shortage of jobs and its not easy to find work. I managed to find a part time job in a supermarket (for which I'm over qualified and I wanted full time, but hey...), the pay isnt good, but it gives me something to do lol!!! 

I think the key is to not be choosy and to do lots of part time (if you can get them) rather than have one job. Most of all, the British public are a little .... anti folk coming over and taking _their_ jobs, altho anyone with half a brain realises that it isnt necessarily like that. But that tends to be "the feel of the nation" right now

Obviously if you have some good professional qualifications it wil be easier, but the job security issue may still be a problem

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As jojo says. Even for professional jobs, most openings are for temp jobs or fixed-term appointment. Career-type permanent jobs with security and prospect are few and far between, and employers tend to prefer younger workers, new graduates or newly qualified because they feel young people should be given a chance of a career and they are cheaper.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Joppa said:


> As jojo says. Even for professional jobs, most openings are for temp jobs or fixed-term appointment. Career-type permanent jobs with security and prospect are few and far between, and employers tend to prefer younger workers, new graduates or newly qualified because they feel young people should be given a chance of a career and they are cheaper.


I've pulled together job prospects for my application. I hope to start looking seriously in a few weeks.

The unemployment rate in Wisconsin and Wales are about same. I do find that there are not a lot of jobs in my field (also true in the US) and that some jobs are temporary where I wouldn't have expected.

The for us is that we want to be near family and my husband is unhappy in the US, so even if the job market isn't great it makes sense for us to move. It can be very lonely in a country where you aren't familiar if you don't have the appropriate support structure.

M


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mehemlynn said:


> I've pulled together job prospects for my application. I hope to start looking seriously in a few weeks.
> 
> The unemployment rate in Wisconsin and Wales are about same. I do find that there are not a lot of jobs in my field (also true in the US) and that some jobs are temporary where I wouldn't have expected.
> 
> The for us is that we want to be near family and my husband is unhappy in the US, so even if the job market isn't great it makes sense for us to move. It can be very lonely in a country where you aren't familiar if you don't have the appropriate support structure.


True, but for new applicants, the minimum maintenance requirement of £18,600 normally through a job in UK will be a real challenge now.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Joppa said:


> True, but for new applicants, the minimum maintenance requirement of £18,600 normally through a job in UK will be a real challenge now.


But since the applicant's income doesn't count until a later visa, and combined income counts at that point, each individual doesn't need to make quiet that income. At least once the initial application is approved.

The challenge will be getting jobs back to bac if the freelance/ temp work trend continues.

M


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mehemlynn said:


> But since the applicant's income doesn't count until a later visa, and combined income counts at that point, each individual doesn't need to make quiet that income. At least once the initial application is approved.
> 
> The challenge will be getting jobs back to bac if the freelance/ temp work trend continues.


But I was referring to UK sponsor who lives abroad and is hoping to return to UK together, who now needs to find a job offer paying the minimum amount, if they don't have a substantial amount in savings, when so many openings are temporary or short-term contract.


----------



## spiritbear928 (Jul 16, 2012)

That begs the question what qualifies as a job offer. A temp job with no ending date? I was a temp for nearly 5 years in the US just because the company never hired people on.

It sucks that ageism is alive and well there. though in some cases doesnt experience mean something. It does here though I am only 39. My experience in IT seems to trump degree requirements. 

My wife is the UK citizen and by the time we do this she will have an MA in counseling. Might wait a couple more years and get her a PHD if that will help her meet the requirement. I cannot imagine I will be unemployable even if it is hard. Who knows by then maybe things will recover

The US is supposedly in a recovery (though I got my last two jobs in the dead of recession) but the jobs that are coming back are low paying. Sounds like the US and UK have a lot of the same problems. I only hope what I believe that the UK as a whole is a more compassionate society and not as dog eat dog as the US is true. Here it truly is every man and woman for themselves. That is why the thought of not being able to get UK asssitance doesnt scare me. You gotta be pretty darn poor to get anything here. Never gotten there and plan not to.

Though does the UK have social security? I know when we get old I am will be fully vested in the US system and can collect from there but if I do get over to the UK and become a citizen and put in a good 25 years in the workforce and pay taxes, is there anything like it there? Wonder if I could get both at that point.



Joppa said:


> But I was referring to UK sponsor who lives abroad and is hoping to return to UK together, who now needs to find a job offer paying the minimum amount, if they don't have a substantial amount in savings, when so many openings are temporary or short-term contract.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

spiritbear928 said:


> That begs the question what qualifies as a job offer. A temp job with no ending date? I was a temp for nearly 5 years in the US just because the company never hired people on.
> 
> It sucks that ageism is alive and well there. though in some cases doesnt experience mean something. It does here though I am only 39. My experience in IT seems to trump degree requirements.
> 
> ...


Britain being a more compassionate country than US may be more of an illusion than reality. Though I haven't lived in US for a long time, many people with recent experience in both now say that UK is rapidly becoming like US, with competitive spirit, every man for himself and no shortage of social climbers. Certainly concepts like loyalty and fairness are fast disappearing, to be replaced by naked greed and egotism. Also British towns and cities have become much more dangerous and crime-ridden - perhaps not to the same extent as many US cities but it's heading that way for sure. This has prompted many young Britons to seek a better future for them and their families abroad, chiefly Australia and New Zealand ('Wanted Down Under' is a popular BBC series telling the stories of would-be migrants, most of whom settle and don't look back on their former life in UK). Xenophobia is on the increase, not just directed at non-white immigrant population but anyone not born and brought up in UK, who are accused of stealing jobs from British workers and youth. There is little that can be done about it, as most migrants are from EU countries and have full right to work and residence. Now the Prime Minister is talking about a referendum on UK's EU membership after the next election. Since most non-EU European countries have a bilateral agreement with EU, it may not stop the flow of migrants but billions will be saved on EU levy and UK will regain much of its decision-making power. 

So all I can say is don't look at UK through rose-tinted spectacles but soberly, realising that a lot of same problems affect both US and UK and it has its own issues to deal with.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What I've noticed in the Uk of late is that many jobs that used to have "permanent contracts" now seem to offer initial three month contracts. I guess in the economic climate its easier for employers to maneuver when not faced with having to pay out redundancy 

Jo xxx


----------



## bjl73 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been in the UK for nine months. I have filled out hundreds of applications with only one interview and no job offers. I have 13 years experience in my field and an education , I couldn't even get a part time job at Tesco. Problem isn't that there aren't any jobs, problem is they are offered to UK citizens first and then UE citizens. Non UE citizens don't have a chance.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

Since I was 16 years old, I have had no problem walking into a mall or restaurant and walking out with at least a part time job in the US whenever I needed a job. I have lived in the UK for a year now, with the right to work for 8 months, and have not been able to get even the same jobs that I did in the US in clothing stores. I have filled out what feels like hundreds of applications and dropped off even more CVs. I've gotten to the interview stage about 5 times, but nothing has come of it. 

I did just get a job, that is actually in my field (Really amazing considering my field is theatre and I don't live in London) But it is part time, just above minimum wage and a zero hours contract, so there will be some weeks with lots of work, and some with none. So now I have to find another job to supplement, and I'm not holding out much hope considering it was to find this job!


----------



## Nita2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I haven't been on this site for a while but I came on here to ask the same question about employment and really glad the thread has already started.

My husband came over beginning of Jan (when he eventually got the settlement visa) He has applied for 100's of job and is not getting anywhere. He is applying for anything but as bjl73 has said all UK citizens are getting prioritised over him. 

I was going to come on here and ask if anyone is having the same issues but it looks like some people are?

Has anyone got any tips on how you find a job when you came over to the UK? I'm at a loss as to what else I can say as his CV is clear and shows what he has done. He puts clearly that he is legal to work here, has a NI number etc but still nothing. 

Any advice would be great!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's just the way the job market is at present. In the boom years, prior to 2007 credit crunch and start of global recession, many employers just couldn't attract applicants and were desperate to fill vacancies, but the table has turned and it's a buyer's market now with more people chasing ever diminishing jobs. Many businesses feel they have social obligation to offer jobs to British citizens first and others who are settled here, rather than to newly-arrived EU citizens and those on spouse visa etc with the right to work. I'm sure it's exactly the same in your home country. There is now a strong backlash against foreigners 'stealing our jobs', and employers are worried about workplace disharmony and bullying if they hire foreign (legal) workers. 

I have no bright suggestions about increasing your employability. Try to get UK qualification, and get unpaid work experience so that you can at least say you have some UK experience. Try places that are known to hire foreign workers - often in the hospitality sector. Get on training courses laid on by Jobcentres and others.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Joppa said:


> It's just the way the job market is at present. In the boom years, prior to 2007 credit crunch and start of global recession, many employers just couldn't attract applicants and were desperate to fill vacancies, but the table has turned and it's a buyer's market now with more people chasing ever diminishing jobs. Many businesses feel they have social obligation to offer jobs to British citizens first and others who are settled here, rather than to newly-arrived EU citizens and those on spouse visa etc with the right to work. I'm sure it's exactly the same in your home country. There is now a strong backlash against foreigners 'stealing our jobs', and employers are worried about workplace disharmony and bullying if they hire foreign (legal) workers.
> 
> I have no bright suggestions about increasing your employability. Try to get UK qualification, and get unpaid work experience so that you can at least say you have some UK experience. Try places that are known to hire foreign workers - often in the hospitality sector. Get on training courses laid on by Jobcentres and others.


While the though of having to go back to school just revolts me to no end, I have a feeling that I'll have to go the route that you've suggested/the General Pharmacy Council demands, if I want to get a job in a pharmacy over there.

I am hoping that the Council will take into account my 12 years of experience and give me part credit towards their pre-registration apprenticeship program. I'm not looking for a top band job in the NHS, but I would at least like to find some sort of part time work to help put groceries in the fridge every week and also to feed my book habit (I can't wrap my head around the fact that paperback books are so much cheaper in the UK than they are here in North America and that Amazon.co.uk will ship for free, even after the crappy CAD$/GBP£ exchange rate).


----------



## LHoule (Jul 10, 2012)

Its tough job wise here at the moment. I came back to the UK after spending two years in Canada. I applied for so many jobs it was crazy and had to settle for the first one i was offered. Im a night care assistant in a residential home. Im actually more qualified then some of my seniors but at the end of the day money was more important then pride. Just as a side note. My manager actually prefers employing "foreigners" as she calls them because they work harder and don't complain as much......but she hates single mums......


----------



## spiritbear928 (Jul 16, 2012)

Perhaps the economy in the UK will bounce back. I am not planning on moving there for 5 years. if it does, maybe either the restrictions will lighten or the ability to meet them will improve?

Sounds like a lot of the issue is the UK (like the whole world) is in recesion and the locals are trying to hold on to the few precious jobs they have left. Maybe not an ideal time to come there. 

I hope they dont close down the spousal visa completely. Perhaps we wait 7 years and get my wife her PHD. Maybe with that and the economy being better she will be able to get a job paying whatever the minumum is there. 

We might be able to stand 5-7 more years of the USA without going totally mad.



LHoule said:


> Its tough job wise here at the moment. I came back to the UK after spending two years in Canada. I applied for so many jobs it was crazy and had to settle for the first one i was offered. Im a night care assistant in a residential home. Im actually more qualified then some of my seniors but at the end of the day money was more important then pride. Just as a side note. My manager actually prefers employing "foreigners" as she calls them because they work harder and don't complain as much......but she hates single mums......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to be honest, the people of Britain are feeling quite militant against foreigners supposedly taking their jobs - In my opinion its unfounded. There are a fair few Brits who secretly are glad of the excuse not to work - but thats a different topic. I dont know if, when or how things will change. Just before the recession, things were silly in the UK. The company I worked for actually got told off by the overseeing body for not employing enough foreign staff, there was a great debate about how Britain should employ foreigners and not be seen to favour Brits. So when the recession happened, this fuelled the anti foreigner thing with certain groups.

this is all unofficial and not the politically correct version you hear in the media

Jo xxxx


----------



## spiritbear928 (Jul 16, 2012)

I looked at craigslist UK and its non existent. What are the best job posting sites in the UK? Here is the US its craigslist. Just want to get a feel for it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spiritbear928 said:


> I looked at craigslist UK and its non existent. What are the best job posting sites in the UK? Here is the US its craigslist. Just want to get a feel for it



Monster???? Locally we use recruitment agencies, internet, newspaper adverts, the government run job centre.... Obviously when there is a shortage of jobs and a surplus of workers, advertising isnt as necessary

Jo xxx


----------



## BertineC (Mar 17, 2012)

I was curious about this question as well. I am about fed up with my position here, but we don't want to stay in this city in the US beyond this job. The goal was always to move to the UK, preferably internally with my current company (well-known media name).

However, internal transfers are now getting few and far between and they are going for current employees in London over other applicants. I don't even need a work permit (EEA family member), and can interview without getting on a plane, but it seems like being in the country is only going to be the best move.

I think I can hack it out until January at my current position, but that is it. Short of finding something internal, I am wondering at the potential of selling up, getting the family permit secured, going over for as long as it takes to find a job (living with a friend), and going from there.

I see the news and it sounds grim, but looking in my field there are a lot of good jobs paying what I would expect them to pay. Applying from the US seems so futile though.


----------



## sma (Jul 27, 2012)

This global recession really has taken it's tole on everyone in the world! I've read everyone's post (I'm in Canada) and what I've read is the same complaints I hear here in Canada. I think the worst is the cost of living (housing, food, other necessities) these costs have risen high while the job wages are to low. 1 thing that I've noticed in Canada is as a child I remember there being 3 classes of people the poor-government funded, middle class-owned their homes & were able to financially their families comfortably one 1 income, and the rich-self explanatory but right now we have the poor, the working poor, and the rich. No middle class. Anyhow I hope things will change!


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

sma said:


> This global recession really has taken it's tole on everyone in the world! I've read everyone's post (I'm in Canada) and what I've read is the same complaints I hear here in Canada. I think the worst is the cost of living (housing, food, other necessities) these costs have risen high while the job wages are to low. 1 thing that I've noticed in Canada is as a child I remember there being 3 classes of people the poor-government funded, middle class-owned their homes & were able to financially their families comfortably one 1 income, and the rich-self explanatory but right now we have the poor, the working poor, and the rich. No middle class. Anyhow I hope things will change!


I agree we are all mostly looking at ate same complaints: not enough jobs, low pay rising costs; the big difference for Americans (US) is healthcare. In the US unless you are very poor you healthcare is covered by the employeer, but more of the costs continue to go to the employee and usually in big chunks, either cutting it off altogether or sliding premiums and co-pays over (in one year my costs went from approx $1000 to $4000), which is particularly hard when pay is stagnant or falling and without notice).

M


----------



## MelanieArt (Aug 9, 2012)

There certainly are jobs out there in the UK, but the number of applicants per job vacancy is ridiculous in my experience. You can get a job, but it requires a lot of hard work and dedication these days. You have to stand out from your competition.


----------



## MIkeyHanv (Aug 9, 2012)

Work is out there, you just need to look harder and actually be a bit more proactive and get out and about to shops and pubs rather than appling from behind a laptop and waiting for a reply.
In terms of getting a office job or career, that is a bit harder, but again they are out there. Train and learn, if companies see you are progressing yourself then they take notice.
Unfortunatly the main thing I think has changed in the UK job market over the last decade is company's employing people on a temporary basis or contract basis, as it makes it easier to let them go when they don't need them....the up side of this tho is you get paid more for temp or contract work and its easier to pick up the more experience you get.

Hope this reply helps.
Mike


----------



## Nita2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

It also depends on the area. If you live in a big city then you have a better chance of getting a job as there is more available. However there will be alot of people still applying for the same jobs.

Can I just say to Mike that it isn't as easy as walking in to pubs & shops etc. It might be where you live but definitely not the case with us as we've been down that angle many of times. 

It isn't easy and it is very hard to get a job. My husband is still looking but getting a couple of interviews now which is good. He is very clever and has alot of experience but employees seem to be offering work to either younger people (students etc) or just put off that he is from the US. 

Fingers crossed something comes up


----------

